# NZ freelancer considering a move to Texas



## mikebwriter (May 29, 2015)

Born in England spent most of my life in New Zealand and am a dual citizen of UK and NZ.
I'm a freelancer, web designer, entrepreneur, blogger, writing mentor, art director, designer, filmmaker and fiction writer.
I'm also training for a day job in the mental health sector, locally.
I was just wondering how difficult it is to get something akin to a permanent residency in the US. So I can purchase real estate if I like living there long term.
I would like to relocate to Austin or thereabouts in Texas.


----------



## mikebwriter (May 29, 2015)

A friend of mine moved to Canada from New Zealand last year.
He was an engineer.
I don't know if it's easier in Canada. But I think Toronto would be a cool place to set up my business.
My plan b of course is UK - but if I can get settled in Texas I could have the life I want pretty quickly. UK house prices are pretty ridiculous in nice neighbourhoods.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The folks already in the US will be along soon - it's still early back there.

Generally speaking though, getting a visa with working privileges is really difficult unless you've got big bucks to invest in the US so that you're considered an "investor" or an "entrepreneur" rather than a freelancer.

For the moment, you can start here to see what the consulate has to say about visas: https://nz.usembassy.gov/visas/ The links on the right side of the page take you to most of the relevant US government websites on the subject.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You do not need a visa to purchase real estate in the US. You need a visa to live and work in the US.

Uscis.gov and travel.state.gov walk you through all options soup to nuts. Basically employer sponsored, company transfer, investment, marriage, diversity lottery.


----------



## kondalonline (Aug 10, 2013)

I think it should be quite quick and easy for you. Just one important thing here is that you need an attorney for almost everything related to immigration.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kondalonline said:


> I think it should be quite quick and easy for you. Just one important thing here is that you need an attorney for almost everything related to immigration.


What do you base "quick and easy" on? Unless you are dealing with investment related immigration or serious background issues - what does an attorney do OP cannot do himself?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

mikebwriter said:


> I was just wondering how difficult it is to get something akin to a permanent residency in the US. So I can purchase real estate if I like living there long term.
> I would like to relocate to Austin or thereabouts in Texas.


To get permanent residency in the US and be allowed to work you need a visa - and you need the visa before you move to the US

So, options which come to mind:

Work visa - You need to find a prospective employer who is willing to offer you a job which qualifies for a work visa and is willing to sponsor you.

Investment visa - you have lots of money and a great business plan. Most people have a good business/investment immigration lawyer to help with this one.


----------



## mikebwriter (May 29, 2015)

What if I a) get a job in television in NZ then b) apply for a J1 visa for 12 months.
Using my 1 year work experience and degree in screenwriting?

If that works and I want to stay, do I need to for example be VERY successful to get a green card - so I can buy a house and work. Or are there other options?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mikebwriter said:


> What if I a) get a job in television in NZ then b) apply for a J1 visa for 12 months.
> Using my 1 year work experience and degree in screenwriting?
> 
> If that works and I want to stay, do I need to for example be VERY successful to get a green card - so I can buy a house and work. Or are there other options?


Did you read through the links I gave you?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sure you can apply for a J1 visa if you obtain a program sponsor.

There's absolutely no guarantee that following your J1 stint that you would be offered a full time job and even with a full time job there's no guarantee of a Green Card (plenty of folks on H-1B's don't end up with Green cards).

It's a process to obtain permanent residency in the US; you need a visa to allow you to work and live in the US before you move, you need to be resident in the US for several years before you obtain your Green card.

On the other hand you can buy real estate whenever you like. That. however, is of no benefit to you when it comes to remaining permanently.


----------



## mikebwriter (May 29, 2015)

Is Canada easier? Because I'm thinking about visiting Montreal and Belize (via Bali, Europe and Busan) and maybe settling in Canada - if it's feasible.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Canada does a points system I believe. People say its easier.

Post over on the Canada forum and ask your questions there.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April in this current year 

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-25 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS 

The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum


----------



## mikebwriter (May 29, 2015)

so if I was able to get a job in the USA and they would sponsor my VISA - then I can live there and buy real estate? does it need to be a full time job? E2 visa sounds feasible - after time to grow my business. I may also be looking to work for a game company.


----------

